# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женские секреты: топ-10 самых часто встречающихся тайн

## Irina

*Женские секреты: топ-10 самых часто встречающихся тайн*

*О чем ты никогда не расскажешь своему любимому? Мы провели такой опрос и составили рейтинг самых популярных ответов.* 

*10. О моих болезнях*

Многие, оказывается, стесняются рассказывать мужчинам о проблемах со здоровьем, особенно о женских проблемах. «Чтоб не отвратить его».

«Не говорю о своих проблемах со здоровьем, даже о «критических днях». Физиологические подробности мужчин отталкивают».

«Я богиня, ему не надо знать, что у меня иногда болят суставы, как у старушки».
*9. Иногда я имитирую оргазм*

Слухи о том, что все женщины притворяются, — вранье! Корреспондент «Клео» выяснил, что достаточно небольшой процент жен обманывают мужей в постели. Поэтому этот секрет у нас только на девятом месте по популярности.

«Я имитировала оргазм с мужем в течение 9 лет».

«Иногда изображаю оргазм в постели. Он ни разу не заподозрил ничего».

*8. О своих проступках*

Все люди иногда чувствуют себя нашкодившими детьми и боятся рассказать о своих проделках.

«Никогда не скажу ему, что именно я разбила его любимую чашку! И что чуть не разбила его машину!»

«Я никогда не расскажу своему мужчине, что иногда, когда мне неохота готовить, я заказываю еду в ближайшем ресторане, а потом выдаю ее за свои кулинарные способности».

«Не скажу, что это я забыла закрыть форточку, в результате чего его любимый попугайчик улетел в неизвестном направлении».
Женские секреты: топ-10 самых часто встречающихся тайн 

*7. О своих разговорах с подружками*

Мужьям вовсе не обязательно знать, о чем и в каких выражениях разговаривают жены, собираясь в кафе поболтать…

«Не рассказываю секреты и любовные похождения подруг. Увы, есть горький опыт, он говорит: «Не дружи, она плохо на тебя повлияет». Смешно, еще кто на кого повлияет».

«Ни за что не признаюсь мужу, как мы со свекровью строим глобальные планы по его перевоспитанию. Зачем ему знать, что это из-за нашей договоренности он стал больше следить за здоровьем и наконец-то начал ремонт?»

«Не расскажу секреты своих подруг (так как сама не люблю, когда подруги рассказывают своим мужьям мои секреты), вряд ли буду рассказывать о своих прошлых отношениях... Ну вот, пожалуй, и все».

*6. О том, что я ему изменяла*

Неприятная проза жизни: некоторые изменяют мужьям и врут им о том, что «задержалась на работе»!

«Не расскажу о своих многочисленных любовниках».

«Однажды я целовалась с его другом. Но это было только один раз!»

*5. О своих недостатках*

О некоторых вещах лучше просто промолчать. Например, если не жаловаться любимому на свой целюллит или мерзкий характер, возможно, он ничего и не заметит…

«Про свои подозрения о несовершенстве фигуры. Многие девушки любят пытать своих мужчин: "А у меня попа не толстая?" Тут-то он и задумывается: "А не толстая ли у нее попа?"»

«Умолчу о том, что я сомневаюсь в своём внешнем виде, что я толстая или некрасивая!»
*4. О своих поклонниках и о тех, кто нравится мне*

Выбирая своего одного-единственного, женщина не может стереть ластиком из своей жизни других поклонников. И чтобы любимый не ревновал без причины, она просто не рассказывает, сколько раз за этот вечер ее звали в ресторан и сколько раз она отвергла эти предложения.

Женские секреты: топ-10 самых часто встречающихся тайн «О том, как меня в рестораны зазывают и комплименты делают, он дико ревнивый, надуется, как шарик, и будет молчать весь вечер».

«Не скажу, что мне кроме него еще и другие парни нравятся».

«Я ему не рассказываю, о чем переписываюсь в Интернете со своими знакомыми парнями. Между нами ничего нет. Но мой молодой человек очень ревнивый, и нечего ему лишний раз портить нервы. Поэтому и не говорю...»
*3. О том, что мне не нравятся его родственники. И о том, что он не нравится моим*

Жалобы на свекровь вошли в тройку лидеров. Конечно, мы никогда не расскажем ничего мужу: все же речь идет о его маме, он ее любит и не хочет знать о ее недостатках.

«Не скажу, что считаю его маму очень невоспитанной и вульгарной женщиной».

«Не рассказываю, что говорят мне про него мои мама и сестра».

*2. О том, сколько стоит моя косметика, стрижка и новые туфли*

Всем нам хочется быть женственными, выглядеть ослепительно. Как жаль, что мужчины подчас не понимают, что на это нужны деньги, и немалые… Поэтому чеки приходится прятать!

«О том, что есть заначка своя на черный день. И сколько стоит моя новая кофточка и ботиночки ребенку, у мужиков психика слабая, нужно ее беречь».

«Про то, сколько на самом деле стоят мои джинсы, и вообще шмотки, и сколько стоят мои крема и туши. Его точно инфаркт схватит».

«О стоимости моей стрижки и окраски... Этого он не переживет»!
Насколько ты искренна с любимым?

Абсолютно! Мы родные люди, половинки.

Я честна с ним, но есть вещи, которые никому не надо знать, и ему тоже.

Не особенно, потому что наши отношения не идеальны.

Я частенько привираю.

*1. О бывших мужчинах*

Рассказала о своих «экс» мужу все как на духу? Да ты образец честности! Потому что самый распространенный женский секрет — «он думает, что второй у меня, а на самом деле…» Вообще мужчины очень не любят наших «бывших», и поэтому мы о них не рассказываем. А ведь они, «бывшие», никуда не деваются, некоторые даже становятся нам друзьями на всю жизнь.

«Я никогда ему не скажу, сколько у меня было до него партнёров! Это количество его убьёт просто!»

«Про всех мужчин до него точно не расскажу (он у меня «второй и самый лучший»), зачем ему правду знать?»

«А мой не знает, что я со своим бывшим общаюсь! Он ревнивый очень! Так что меньше знает, лучше спит».

----------


## Irina

> 2. О том, сколько стоит моя косметика, стрижка и новые туфли


В остальных случаях есть нюансы и варианты - но вот об этом точно правды мужчины никогда не узнают.

----------

